# Clever Goat Herd Names



## Smith360 (Aug 3, 2015)

Sooo I just bought my Nigerian Dwarf does and now I need a herd name! I'm hoping that it can be cute and clever! Any ideas?


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 3, 2015)

well i have a farm name that i also use as a herd name.  I'm someday farm because someday i will have all the fence fixed and someday the barn will be just like i want it and someday..... well you get the picture.  what kind of names do you have in mind?


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 3, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> well i have a farm name that i also use as a herd name.  I'm someday farm because someday i will have all the fence fixed and someday the barn will be just like i want it and someday..... well you get the picture.  what kind of names do you have in mind?




Yes. The projects on the farm never end.


----------



## Smith360 (Aug 7, 2015)

Well my name is Ruby so maybe something like Ruby Tuesday or Tuesday or something that embraces their miniature size.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 7, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> well i have a farm name that i also use as a herd name.  I'm someday farm because someday i will have all the fence fixed and someday the barn will be just like i want it and someday..... well you get the picture.  what kind of names do you have in mind?



We know some folks whose farm name is "In Theory" Farm, because in theory they should be making a profit.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 7, 2015)

Something that embraces their miniature size.........

Munchkins. Hmmmm....

Munchkin Goat Farm.

Lil' Munchkins

LOL


----------



## KellyK (Sep 18, 2015)

Like the Munchkin one. How about Ruby's Munchkin Goats? 

We will most likely just use our Farm name.


----------



## sadieml (Oct 14, 2015)

Congrats on your girls!  I'm sure you're gonna love it.

There used to be an awesome British sci-fi tv show called "Red Dwarf".  Maybe you could play on that, something like "Ruby's Dwarves"?  Of course, I don't know if you even watch sci-fi.


----------

